# Themes with Animated Pull-Down?



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone have a list of themes that have an animate pull-down notification window? I've seen this talked about and seen a demo on YouTube, but I'd like to try it out for myself. Is this possible on the CM7 Theme Engine?


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Check out uot kitchen its a theme engine online pull your cm7 theme from ur phone upload it pick ur mods it changes it all out for ya and packages it for you to download


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

also alot of the cyanogen themes have animated pulldowns....i use all different kinds of themes so i cant tell u which ones specifically but i know that synergy has one.

and uot kitchen u say? o is that a mistype?


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

what is this kitchen you speak of?


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Found it: http://uot.dakra.lt


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea I was mobile or I would have posted a link


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

gotcha...i wanna play around with the kitchen :-D


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you sure Synergy has the animated pull-down I'm talking about? I do have that theme already installed and I just double checked thinking I missed something. The pulldown is just a slightly transparent shade, but no animation. I'm sure you know what I'm looking for, but something like this:


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I havent seen any theme changer themes that do the animated pulldown, only .zip ones. Not sure if it can do the things necessary to work such as mod the appropriate xmls and actually add in the images. But here is the DF thread where it outlines how to actually do it.

Animated Pulldown

If I am not supposed to link this I will remove it, let me know mods...


----------



## Jatx2wne (Jun 7, 2011)

The only way themers will able to have an animated pull down is if it is built into the rom so currently there aren't any. Unfortunately due to how the mod is made, 2 reasons as far as I know, one because the xml which has to be edited us in layout which can't be done, and two because you then need to add an animation xml and the theme engine can't add things it simply replaces then


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Those were things I assumed but without having any experience making a theme apk or knowing its limitiations/how it works I wasnt positive. Thanks for the info and verification!!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> Are you sure Synergy has the animated pull-down I'm talking about? I do have that theme already installed and I just double checked thinking I missed something. The pulldown is just a slightly transparent shade, but no animation. I'm sure you know what I'm looking for, but something like this:


oooooo i thought u meant like the icons are animated


----------

